# Color Len/s for a Union Switch and Signal Co. R-2



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Since I had a great responce for my bell and now I understand it more. 
I need lens for signal that I have been looking for under google for several months now and found lots of people liking signals but no parts. Now I can (I think) order 30 per color from General Signal which is the glass you see below which I will have to cut the orginal brass screw heads off to get it out for a more correct mesurment but as I check it now (eyeballn with tape) shows 6 1/2". 
And a big question is why AT&SF use white/clear signal? 
There is a note on this signal R-2 they choped the bottom off and made it a dwarf signal out of it. So red was top and clear bottom. 
 



Thanks Much! 
Toad


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Dear OTF: 

Last month I was driving at Florida Ave. and S. 1st street in Milwaukee ( it was night) when I saw a lunar white signal, but not a dwarf. I have no clue as to what it was for. 

I note that many years ago I saw a similar signal lying in the bushes by an abandoned railroad. It had a lens just like yours. Closer inspection showed that while the broken lens was a clear color, there was another fresnel lens inside which was green. I was told that the Griswold Signal Co. made a replacement lens, but that was then. For what it is worth. . .


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Tom, 
It does have clips for the back to mount another lens in. Which it had none BUT could have droped out! Only 2 loose holders was there, remember loose, so yes it could have had a green which I would not doubt it. 

What is a red lens like that one called? (with the ribs) 

Toad


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Toad,

The lens with the circular ribs would be a Fresnel-style lens. That lens has a magnifying effect an a light behind it. (I would expect to see that on all signals except crossing signals.)

As to the correct color: who knows? You can make a reasonable guess if you know exactly what the signal's function was.

cheers

_(deleted duplicate posting, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Posted By Tom Leaton on 05/13/2008 9:03 AM
Toad,

As to the correct color: who knows? You can make a reasonable guess if you know exactly what the signal's function was.

cheers

_(deleted duplicate posting, SteveC mod.)_



Tom, 
Sorry to be so long to post to you. 
The signal's function was a dwarf signal. But color red in top and clear in bottom who knows! Old AT&SF one thou. 
Toad


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

To All that replied, 
I found a 6 3/8" glass red lens and 3 gaskets with 2 green glass lens 6 3/8". 
Now for the sand blasting before it goes to the machinest./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif 
Toad


----------

